# Handyrechnung mit 0900 – Nr – ohne Anwahl möglich?



## rofr (11 November 2006)

Hab im letzten Monat einen Handyrechnung über 260,-€ bekommen mit etlichen 0900 – Nummern (0900 10102542, 0900 527277). Hab dabei sehr stark meinen pubertierenden Sohn in Verdacht, der aber mit tiefster Entrüstung jede Schuld von sich weist. Erhalte seit einigen Tagen auch ständig sms mit sehr eindeutigen Sex-Angeboten. Nun macht mich bei Analyse der Handyrechnung stutzig, dass diese Anrufe mitten in der Nacht statt gefunden haben sollen. Normalerweise schläft unser Sprössling dann wie ein Murmeltier. Kann es technisch möglich sein, das ohne Zutun eine solche Nummer gewählt wird? Klärung wäre dringend, damit dem Knaben nicht zu Unrecht das Taschengeld gestrichen und die Standpauke erspart bleibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 November 2006)

*AW: Handyrechnung mit 0900 – Nr – ohne Anwahl möglich?*

Abfrage über die BNetzA Datenbank  http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp 
ergibt keine  Zuordnung 





> Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 1010254
> Keine Adressdaten verfügbar zu Rufnummer 0900 - 527277


das sollte auf jeden Fall mit dem Provider geklärt werden


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2006)

*AW: Handyrechnung mit 0900 – Nr – ohne Anwahl möglich?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> > 0900 - 1 .....
> > 0900 - 5 .....
> 
> 
> das sollte auf jeden Fall mit dem Provider geklärt werden


Dazu auch dieser Hinweis:





			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Im Rahmen einer   freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle folgt auf die Dienstekennzahl 900   eine Inhaltekennung (*1 für Information*, 3 für Unterhaltung und *5   für sonstige Dienste*).


----------

